# support from the goverment



## gyaku-zuki queen (Aug 25, 2004)

hi,

i'm on the jr canadian national karate team for going to chile next week for the pan-american games. 
we have to find our own flights and transportation to santiago, chile and all the way back home. 
we had to find our own transportation to the team training camp, where they said we would get some reimbursement ($100.. the flight cost me $890) and i havent revieced it yet due to lack of funding. 
we have no doctor, and on the BC provincial team we had to cut back on that too last year due to the fact that there was no money. 

the national team kata champions, will not be going to compete in the pan-ams as they have to money to send all three of them (they were damn good.. they could have won.) but they are unable to go so canada has to send the 2nd place finishers instead who arent near as good.

do you think that the goverment should put more money into their atheletes? (Saeed Baghbani, 2 time pan-am mens open weight champ.. he has to pay everything on his own.. and hes an amazing fighter..) 
even the olympics.. if the athletes had better funding, for coaches and training we would be doing much better.. a lot of our good athletes are at home.. just cant afford it.

alot of people from the USA are on this forum.. do you know if its the same case with you? (i know you get better funding though.. i heard something like we have to use your doctor if theres an emergency.. i just overheard it though i dont know if its true.)

thanx

~Cassy~


----------



## drunken mistress (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like you are getting a raw deal. Good luck anyway. What about private business sponsorship. Is that not an option?


----------

